# Looking for long term rp partner



## OrcKing (Jul 16, 2017)

Evening peeps,

I am looking for a long term rp partner and preferably to rp with a masculine male one. (my characters are generally male)

The rp in question *does not *have to include NSFW content but may depending on the partners preference and comfortability since that kind of stuff should be there to enhance things if wanted but should not be needed personally.

The genra can be a mash up of different things, but will likely include scifi or fantasy. As far as plot goes, it can be anything and I would be glad to discuss it with whomever may be interested as it will be both of us telling the story, not just one of us  - though personally I prefer to keep the plot very loose or to make it up as we go

Otherwise many things are up in the air about what it may include as I enjoy talking and discussing some aspect of rp with folks. Some things to note is that while I am not picky about grammer in any sense of the world (this is likely riddled with grammatical errors), I do prefer that my partner could write at somewhere around a paragraph (3 to 5 sentences) in a response normally. Though i do understand sometime reponses will be less or more, but one liners tend to bore me.

And lastly I would prefer to do this over discord though other arrangements could possibly be made - feel free to pm me or respond here.


----------



## SkyaronCat (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm actually interested! It has been pretty long since I roleplayed for the last time (since 2014 I belive) but I'm looking getting back to it!, my discord is SkyaronCat#0911 , feel free to hit me up any time you want, and we can discuss further over there!


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll send you a request now. The name is kadaro on discord


----------



## OrcKing (Aug 11, 2017)

Just going to give this a love tap


----------



## Hayes (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds interesting, DM me on discord if you're still open...? Hayes#6307


----------



## OrcKing (Aug 31, 2017)

Just gonna give this a love bump


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm interested! DM me if you're still up for it. AkuroZ#4811


----------



## Xaroin (Aug 31, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
I kno somebody who just made an RP server, so u can probably find something here also


----------

